# GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR2 overclocking



## djdynamite123 (Nov 7, 2009)

*GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR2 PCI-E overclocking*

Hi,

I have a GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR2, I currently overclocked with rivatuner 
core clock: 675
shader: 1485
Memory: 451
Temp: 44C Idling, Max 56C after gaming till back to idle temp.

*Running*:
_Windows XP sp3 2009 dual booting with Windows 7 Home Premium (both 32bit). _
*AMD Athlon 64x2 3600+ dual core
3GB Ram
GeForce 8600GT 512MB DDR2 GPU PCI-E 
2x80GB IDE's
1x 320GB SATA HDD
1x 320GB external iOMEGA HDD
2x Sony DVD-Ram writers
Optronix RS-RX480SB400 motherboard*

The card is confusing....

NVidia (Palit prcessor) GeForce 8600GT super 512mb / 128bit (Is this a GT or GTS?, read further and look at my pics).

This is what it states on the GPU and on the Box in the model details etc...
*Dual Dual - Link DVI / TV-Out
Model:8600GT PCI-E 512MB DDR2 TV-OUT 2DVI

PCU Spec (powerful enough):
Colors-it 500W Gold Silent PSU PFC 12cm Fan 20+4PIN SATA:



http://www.digitalpromo.co.uk/colors...il-p-3497.html
A quality 500W power supply designed for demanding applications.
This top of the range Golden Silent power supply COLORSit Switching Power Supply is rated at 500 Watts with a nearly silent 12cm fan (under 20dB at nominal loads), it has temperature control for more efficient system cooling. 
This power supply provides an excellent price / performance ratio enabling the manufacture of highly reliable systems at an attractive price point.

Model 500U:

AC INPUT: 115/230VAC 6/3A 60/50Hz
DC Output Max:

+3.3V +5V +12V -12V +5VSB PS-OK POK COM 
28A 30A 20A 0.5A 2A Remote P.G RETURN 
500W 
Connectors:

1 x 20+4 Pin Main Connector:
6 x Molex Peripheral Connectors:
1 x SATA Connector:
1 x Floppy Drive Connector:
1 x P4 4-Pin 12V Connector:
1 x 6-Pin PCIe Connector:

Click to expand...



































Has anyone else overclocked this GPU, and to what.... ?*


----------

